# Meta 55 2010 Schaltzug- und Bremsleitungsverlegung



## Simon Katsch (9. August 2014)

hi zusammen,
ich wollte die kommenden Tage mal meine schaltzüge und hüllen erneuern und Bremsleitungen kürzen.
ich habe mir das ganze angeguckt wie die Leitungen verlegt sind und habe folgendes vorgefunden 












ich bin mit dem ganzen nicht zufrieden.wie sieht das denn bei euch so aus?ich habe das Gefühl dass eine Halterung fehlt?!

wäre cool wenn ihr von euren metas mal Bilder posten könntet!

danke.

grüße


----------



## tequesta (9. August 2014)

Da hat sich vor Dir jemand mal die Mühe gemacht und eine Art durchgehende Hülle für den Umwerferzug installiert. Vorgesehen war das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (9. August 2014)

Stimmt,- bei meinen Meta sieht das anders aus!


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. August 2014)

ja ich kann mir vorstellen wer das war 
wie sieht das denn bei euch aus?
wie verläuft denn der Umwerferzug "normal"?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2014)

Ich mach mal ein Foto im laufe des Tages. Du brachst so eine Art Kabel-/Bautenzugführung.


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. August 2014)

coole Sache!
wäre echt Top!dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2014)

Schick mir mal per PN Deine Handy-Nr. Dann kann ich dir mal ein Foto per SMS Schicken. (Sorry bin im Wald!!!)


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2014)

Schick mir mal per PN Deine Handy-Nr. Dann kann ich dir mal ein Foto per SMS Schicken. (Sorry bin im Wald!!!)


----------



## Simon Katsch (10. August 2014)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Ich mach mal ein Foto im laufe des Tages. Du brachst so eine Art Kabel-/Bautenzugführung.



meintest du sowas??


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (11. August 2014)

Leider kann ich Deinen Anhang/Bild nit öffnen. Hab Dir Bilder per SMS geschickt!
L.g.Matze


----------



## tequesta (11. August 2014)

Was spricht dagegen wieder so zu verlegen? Wenn man die Anschläge aufbohrt kriegt man das sogar komplett geschlossen hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon Katsch (11. August 2014)

dachte auch dass ich sie der einfachheithalber wieder so verlegen könnte aber irgendwie wollte ich es doch richtig machen.
die Anschläge aufbohren wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.....
hm dann wäre der Zug komplett geschlossen....
mal schauen wie ich es mache, aber zu wissen wie es richtigerweise bei den metas ist hat mich interessiert.


danke schon mal für die Hilfe !


----------



## Simon Katsch (16. August 2014)

noch ne andere Frage:
habt ihr zufällig ne Kettenführung nachträglich an eure Metas gebaut???

sowas wie 
NC-17 FF#1???


funktionieren die Dinger?

Grüße

Simon


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. August 2014)

Ne, nur ein Bashguard ! Ich fahre Vorne 36/22.


----------

